# Softer ligs....the watch begins! Fluffy pic p 2



## freemotion (May 9, 2011)

Peach is teasing me with softening ligaments this evening.  I just checked and she was softer still.  I can still feel them, but I will be checking on her through the night.  She is a first freshener, and her mother squirted her out between hourly checks.  Maybe I should just sleep in the stall with her....


----------



## Roll farms (May 10, 2011)

Ever tried a baby monitor....Mine saved my sanity.

(what there was left of it.....  )


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 10, 2011)

And I'll second the baby monitor!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 10, 2011)

Good luck...hopefully she will go mid afternoon and not in the middle of the night! 

The best part is that it should be soon enough anyway!! Love when the new babies come!!!


----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

She's going all doe code on me.  Ligs are palpable again, but still soft.  She is lying down a lot, off by herself.  I think I'll move things along by taking a shower and getting my town clothes on......if she is still holding out, I'll go run an errand.  That should get things moving!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 10, 2011)

That baby monitor depends on what you have around you. We have train tracks right next to us and the trains go by a lot. It would keep me up all night if I heard train horns through the baby monitor all night long. So no baby monitors here.

Good luck with your kidding.


----------



## PattySh (May 10, 2011)

Hope everything goes smoothly. This little Nigerian herd my daughter bought has me a bit worried. One doe is due soon but I have no idea when and the other two at some point. I hate not knowing due dates. We put them temporarily into a buck pen that has an open shed and securely fenced area. My adult son last nite helping with chores said,"Your not worried an owl will grab those babies?". OMG! I am now! Hadn't thought of it but they sure are little. Don't leave my  dairy babies with their moms. These little girls are 4 weeks, this is gonna be a challege worrying while they are in quaranteen! After that I'll put the doelings into the barn with my doelings, at least when I'm not watching.


----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

Goodness, I thought of that, too.  My hens keep getting killed by redtail hawks and bald eagles in the middle of the day, and the baby goats start out smaller than a chicken!  I wait a bit before they go out without me, and now they are out with a babysitter doe.  All their doys are under a cedar that I lopped the lower branches off of, so that offers some protection, too.

Off to give bottles and check on the doe!  Again!


----------



## elevan (May 10, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

Tangled triplets!  Saved them all with help from Helmstead!!!!


----------



## elevan (May 10, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 10, 2011)




----------



## PJisaMom (May 10, 2011)

But what were they?!?!?!  Watching both threads... but are they pink or blue????  

Great job!


----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

Two bucklings and and a doeling!  Peach paid for her hay and another goat's hay this year!  Doeling pre-sold, anyone want a buckling or two???


----------



## freemotion (May 11, 2011)

The bucklings have their papa's ears and the doeling has her mom's La Mancha genes:


----------



## ksalvagno (May 11, 2011)

Very cute. Congratulations


----------



## chandasue (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## phoenixmama (May 11, 2011)

So cute!  I've got a raging case of "kid fever" right now...better than "baby fever" I tell my husband.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 11, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PattySh (May 11, 2011)

aaaawwwww!!! They are really cute. Congrats. Wow 3 is awesome.


----------



## mossyStone (May 11, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations!! They are sweet!!!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 11, 2011)

So cute! Have fun snuggling!


----------



## jodief100 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (May 12, 2011)

How do you gals do it?  I have five and I am completely overwhelmed!  How do you feed bottles to triplets with only two hands?????  HELP!!!!


----------

